# Introducing Taco



## Houston (Sep 29, 2013)

Our first Viz, who's coming home in two weeks.

Pictured with my other favourite red-head.

Thanks to all the generous folks on the forum for providing such a wonderful pre-Viz education.


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

Taco? I have to ask where that came from? Adorable. Welcome to class of 2014 puppies!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forums, Houston... Both of your redheads are pretty!! ;D


----------



## Houston (Sep 29, 2013)

Eddiemoto said:


> Taco? I have to ask where that came from? Adorable. Welcome to class of 2014 puppies!


Hiya: Taco's just a fun dog name. I live in the UK, and Mexican food isn't very common, here. My wife and I devoted fans and throw an annual summer margarita party, so it made sense to theme our dog like we theme our party!

And "Taco" fits my criteria for dog names: Quick to say, easy for the dog to distinguish from a fog of human language (eg, two syllables with hard leading consonants), and just a wee bit difficult to say in anger. Not sure if any of that stacks up to scrutiny, but it's wound us up with a fun name! ...and we know she won't mind.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Houston said:


> and just a wee bit difficult to say in anger.


That's got to be the best name requirement I've ever heard! Enjoy your Taco!


----------



## Becky68 (Feb 4, 2014)

Great name Taco!
What part of the UK are you in?
We love the forum and would love to chat with more UK based V lovers!
We're in a town just outside Cardiff, South Wales.
Becky & Anwen n co


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

Houston said:


> Eddiemoto said:
> 
> 
> > Taco? I have to ask where that came from? Adorable. Welcome to class of 2014 puppies!
> ...


Makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## Monkeymands1977 (Apr 15, 2014)

LOVE the name Taco! She is beautiful


----------



## Houston (Sep 29, 2013)

Becky68 said:


> Great name Taco!
> What part of the UK are you in?
> We love the forum and would love to chat with more UK based V lovers!
> We're in a town just outside Cardiff, South Wales.
> Becky & Anwen n co


We're in south Oxfordshire, with a few other V's around our neck of the woods. Our breeder -- the wonderful Sara Egan at Waldecke Gundogs -- is about 45 mins away in Buckinghamshire. Always lovely to see a red V in the sea of Labs and Spaniels around here.


----------

